# My Cat keeps being sick



## barryassheton (May 9, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here and I hope someone can help.

I have a 2 year old cat called Precious (my wifes cat) and she keeps being sick. She is fed half a sachet of food 6 times a day but keeps looking for food all over the flat. I have a dog as well and she will keep stealing food out of the dogs bowl if I am not watching. I have tried removing the dog bowl and reducing the cats food, I have changed the food a couple of times and even tried dry food and nothing she is still sick. She is a house cat and even when the front door is open she wont go outside, well she will walk down the balcony but not far only a few feet. I would be grateful if anyone has any suggestions as she is starting to look a bit thin now were she is eating and being sick.

Thanks Barry


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You don't say how long this has been going on, but if it's more than a day she needs to get to the vet asap. Since you said she's losing weight, I assume this has been at least a few days. She could have an intestinal blockage (from eating something she shouldn't have) or poisoning, it could just be a flu bug. There are other diseases that have vomiting associated with them, but they're not typically found in 2 year old cats.

In any case, she's at significant risk for dehydration and fatty liver disease if this has been going on for a while. So a vet visit is definitely needed.


----------



## barryassheton (May 9, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for replying. Its been on and off for about 6 months we would put her on one brand of food and she would be fine for some time. So we changed the food again, she would then be fine for a while then she started vomiting again. We thought it was because she kept eating the dogs food but we took that away and it didnt stop. The weight has only dropped over this last week although this has happened in the past and its the first time her weight has dropped, well my wife thinks shes losing weight but she has always been a slender cat. Anyway I think I'll give the vet a bell on Monday see what they think.

Thanks Barry


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OK...well from your initial description this sounded more acute, but your second post indicates it's a chronic issue, which would not mean blockage or poisoning. Dehydration is still definitely a risk and the weight loss is troubling. 

I suspect you're dealing with more of a food intolerance/allergy. What brands have you been feeding? What are you currently feeding? Is it wet or dry or both?


----------



## barryassheton (May 9, 2010)

Hi, We tried Felix which she was fine on for some time then she started being sick so we changed to Tiger which again was fine until she started being sick again. We tried dry food when she was young but that made her sick almost straight away so we moved to felix pouches. She has nothing to eat at all today and she was sick half hour ago so not sure now that the food is the problem. She is drinking fine and going to the toilet as normal. So I will make an appointment with the vet tomorrow.

Thanks Barry


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

*Ingredients for Tiger pouches, the fish ones:

TUNA AND PILCHARD contains meat and animal derivatives, fish derivatives
(tuna min4%) (pilchard min 4%), minerals and is coloured
with EC additives.

SALMON AND PRAWN contains meat and animal derivatives, fish derivatives,
(salmon min 4%) molluscs and crustaceans (prawn min 4%), minerals and is coloured
with Ec additives.

COD AND SHRIMP IN SEAFOOD FLAVOURED SAUCE contains meat and animal derivatives, cereals, fish and
fish derivatives (cod min 4%) molluscs and crustaceans (shrimp min 4%),
minerals and is coloured with Ec additives.
.
TUNA contains meat and animal derivatives, fish and fish derivatives (tuna min 4%) minerals,
derivatives of vegetable origin*

Not going to lie, not knowing exactly what is in that food is cause for concern, the ingredients list is incredibly vague. And I'm not even sure if there is taurine in it, an amino acid that cats need from their diet. I assume you are in Europe? What are other brands of food that you have access to? 

This is an example of a pet food label here in the U.S., which is required by law to list everything. It is much easier to see if the food is a high quality one or not. This particular example, Wellness CORE canned, is a very good food. 

*Chicken, Turkey, Chicken Broth, Chicken Liver, Chicken Meal, Turkey Liver, Dried Ground Potatoes, Natural Chicken Flavor, Guar Gum, Carrageenan, Cranberries, Ground Flaxseed, Salmon Oil, Taurine, Dried Kelp, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Chicory Root Extract, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Niacin, Sodium Selenite, d-Calcium Panthothenate, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Biotin.*


----------



## barryassheton (May 9, 2010)

Hi, I am in the UK. I cant get Wellness Core over here but I did a search online and Orijen is supposed to be similar although I dont think it is something I can get from the local shop or supermarket. Other brands available are

Whiskers
Iams
Gourmet
Purina
Kitekat
GoCat
Feline Fayre
Sheba

Thats a few I know I can get at Asda (Walmart). However my wife has noticed that our Aloe Vera has a couple of bite marks. She thinks she might be eating our house plants. I will do some more investigating.


Thanks Barry


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

Orijen is indeed a great brand. You may find it stocked near you. Here is the website for the UK's list of shops who stock Orijen. 

http://www.orijenpetfoods.co.uk/acatalog/stockists.html


----------



## barryassheton (May 9, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for the link. Turns out my local pet store sells it although I almost had a heart attack when I saw the prices online. I Have heard Iams is supposed to be good. My wife has been browsing online and found a couple of ailments that could cause her vomiting and now she panicking so I think a trip to the vet is definitely in order just to set her mind at ease. Many Thanks for your help its been good talking to you.


Thanks Barry


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Aloe is considered toxic to cats, it would very well be the issue. You definitely need to get that away from her. What other plants do you have in the house?


----------



## barryassheton (May 9, 2010)

Hi, We also have cactus but I dont think she has touched these as she has not had cactus pins stuck in her nose. We also have a Jade Plant (Money Tree). I have now moved all the plants in to our living room as she is not aloud in there when we are out or at night as we also have a parakeet and she likes to tease him if she thinks we are not looking.


Barry


----------



## barryassheton (May 9, 2010)

Hi, Well my wife took Precious to the vet and she is not underweight which is good and as for the vomiting he thinks its constipation. He has given us laxatives if that doesnt work its back to the vet for x-rays as he could feel something in her stomach.


Barry


----------



## edkate (Dec 4, 2003)

Barry, 

any update on you kitty? or i should say "your wife's kitty"?


----------



## barryassheton (May 9, 2010)

Yeah, She has finished her medication and hasn't been sick for 6 days now. So fingers crossed the problem has been solved. We think it was the dog food causing the problem in her digestive tract so we know when our dog likes to eat so we give her her food then or leave it by my desk where I can make sure Precious doesn't eat it. 

Barry


----------



## edkate (Dec 4, 2003)

Thank you for the update! :mrgreen:


----------

